# Tired of Rock Chips? Check This Out...



## Truckster (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm a LINE-X spray-on truck bedliner dealer. We removed the lower facia and sprayed LINE-X with a (non-fading) color match. Not bad...eh?


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

thats really ugly in my opinion..orange peel. Id stick to rock chips and just respraying the bumper if it bothered me that bad


----------



## shynepo3 (Apr 18, 2005)

What are we talking about here???? What's rock chips??? And what is the person referring to.....sorry to sound like a newbie....but i realy dont know...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Rock chips would be spots where the paint chips off from small rocks hiting your bumper.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I second the motion, thats extremely ugly.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

id take multiple chips versus that!!!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Ingenious idea what made you think of it? The texture look is okay as well.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

rock chips are certainly not limited to the front fascia. You going to paint the whole car like that? Might as well.


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

why not just get one of those black car bras for the front???


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

Marius said:


> why not just get one of those black car bras for the front???


What were you thinking spraying that truck crap on your front bumper? I'd rather get it repainted or get a black bra. Looks much better than that. But why didnt you get a clear bra? Deters anything flying at your bumper up to 100mph and is pretty much invisible from a distance. And can be applied by a professional tinter...


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Forget that crap.....wanna protect ur bumper, get this>>>>>http://www.detailingdynamics.com/webgallery/film/pages/Porsche_996_Turbo_014_jpg.htm


----------

